# Just got ROBBED!!!



## RSPcrazy (Nov 28, 2011)

I came home today at about 10:30am to find 2 people in my house robbing me. Once they noticed I was in the house, they grabbed my favorite snake (my first Rough Scaled Python) and my 13 baby scorpions, they had my Spencers monitor in a container ready to go, but they left her. 

We found out they had tried to sell the scorpions to people at the shops down the road, only minutes after running from me.

The police found out they were locale, but so far have no evidence they did it. They are checking security cameras from the shops they went to (trying to sell the scorpions), to verify it was them.

I live in South Windsor, NSW. if ANYONE hears ANYTHING about a Rough Scaled Python being sold, that is in anyway suspicious, please let me know, that snake is my pride and joy. I am even willing to pay you if you find him.

The Roughie is a 2 1/2 year old male, around a meter long, he was going to be breeding for me this coming season.


----------



## ryanm (Nov 28, 2011)

Thieving scum. Good luck getting your Roughie back mate.


----------



## XKiller (Nov 28, 2011)

I know what's it's like haveing a animal very close to you stolen, it's not a good feeling hope you get him back fine and catch the scum.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2011)

What pieces of crap some people are!! I am so sorry for your loss RSPcrazy. I hope you get them all back. i am also glad that you werent injured when you came home and found them there.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh dude so sorry to hear, Lived in Penrith 38yrs I'll let a few peeps know for ya to spread the word.

All the best


----------



## abnrmal91 (Nov 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear. People are low life's, hopefully they can work out how it is. Really hope you can get your reps back.


----------



## Peterwookie (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that sux mate very lucky you got home when you did !!! I hope you get your boy back.. It is , I am sure all keepers fear to have that happen .. Hope everthing works out .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats so awful I hope you get your snakey back so heartbreaking


----------



## Deb64 (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so sad.... I would be devastated if someone stole one of my beloved animals ... I hope they find the scum who did it..... Spreading the word amongst as many herpers as you can is the best way of tracking your snake down.... Someone may just know of a neighbor etc who has just aquired a snake... Good luck matey


----------



## gavman (Nov 28, 2011)

I hate thieves. I hope these two are tracked down soon and you get every one of your animals back healthy and unharmed (something I don’t wish for those two mongrels). 

Good luck mate


----------



## TylerPriest (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about you reptiles m8 I hope the police find the low life thieves


----------



## Illusive_Jag (Nov 28, 2011)

Hate to say it, But evidence again that you have to be careful who you choose to let into your house and the people you do know make sure they are aware of our messed up world and the potential theft of ones animals.

I think it would be fairly random for someone to break into a house and take only reptiles without prior knowledge.

I could be wrong, Rspcrazy Hope you get your reptiles back soon and the thieves are removed from Society for good.


----------



## black_headed_mon (Nov 28, 2011)

scum may they rott in HELL!!!


----------



## Gecko :) (Nov 28, 2011)

Very sorry to read this RSP 
I bloody HATE Thieves! & makes me even angrier knowing these little scumbags are local!

I really hope you get your Roughie back! 
I have also posted this on Facebook to let as many people know that I can.

Fingers crossed for a positive outcome.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry to hear.. i do hope you get them back


----------



## edstar (Nov 28, 2011)

sorry to hear that mate.. hope they cops find em!


----------



## MetalMick (Nov 28, 2011)

That is so sad and low!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 28, 2011)

Bugger me, it is so hard to prove,
Let's hope that the police can come up with some identification.
I hate scum like that. 

Cheers
Ian


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 28, 2011)

did you get a look at em when you got home or there car i got alot of relos over there ill let em know i hope they get hung for it its low as ****


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 28, 2011)

jesus said:


> did you get a look at em when you got home or there car i got alot of relos over there ill let em know i hope they get hung for it its low as ****



I only saw one very briefly, as I tried to run him over with my car in revers.

He's a 16-18 looking "lad" with a stripy shirt.
The other guy (that the neighbor saw) looks about early to mid twenties.

When I realized people were in the house, I jumped back in my car, which is when they realized I was home, I then drove after them, but they hid somewhere and I couldn't find them.

Little pricks!!!

Today was the first day in 5 years, that we haven't had a car in the driveway, they also packet heaps of other things into bags ready to grab it all and run, but then I came home in the middle of it all.


----------



## freaky-mastechef (Nov 28, 2011)

just get your bones crusher, and make sure if you find them, they can't play piano for a long time, if you know what I mean!


----------



## MathewB (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats terrible mate, but at least they didn't take anything else. Hope you get your snake back


----------



## Colin (Nov 28, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> I came home today at about 10:30am to find 2 people in my house robbing me. Once they noticed I was in the house, they grabbed my favorite snake (my first Rough Scaled Python) and my 13 baby scorpions, they had my Spencers monitor in a container ready to go, but they left her.
> 
> The police found out they were local, but so far have no evidence they did it. They are checking security cameras from the shops they went to (trying to sell the scorpions), to verify it was them.



Id assume the fingerprints of these low scum would be on the container they had the spencers monitor in? and probably also on the glass doors of the enclosure etc? And the police obviously have suspects? and know who these people are? Probably a good chance these scum have records for previous B&E etc so their prints would be on record and matching the prints at your place to these scum's prints should be relatively easy. 

so sorry to hear this RSPcrazy and hope you get the safe return of your animals. 

I dont know if this is actually legal so Id check it out before thinking about it.. You know all those reward for return of lost dog or whatever posters you see around the neighbourhood.. wonder if its legal to offer a reward for the names and addresses of these scumbags and post them around the local area. Im sure these theives dirt bag mates would give them up in a second for some reward money to buy drugs.. so if this is allowed Id put a reward out for these theives (dont use the word bounty though) and see what turns up.. then you may get the chance to get your animals back and also teach these scum a lesson in respect


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 28, 2011)

Unlucky in one way, but very lucky you didn't become a violence statistic - lots of people who interrupt thieves come off very badly indeed, even a couple of deaths in NSW this year.

Very bad news indeed.

Jamie


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 28, 2011)

all right ill let all my mates and family know in the area if they find out who they are ill let you know im prity sure every 1 on here not only me would like 2 go 2 there house with ya and teach the 2 dogs a lesson


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't recommend a procedure that involves salt and a skinning knife though the idea is very appealing


----------



## Jungletrans (Nov 28, 2011)

*be carefull*



Pythoninfinite said:


> Unlucky in one way, but very lucky you didn't become a violence statistic - lots of people who interrupt thieves come off very badly indeed, even a couple of deaths in NSW this year.
> 
> Very bad news indeed.
> Very true , a few years ago the owner of Swan dips was at a family dinner at a restaurant when he went to the car park , found someone breaking into his car and was stabbed to death .


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats horrible mate, really is. people dont understand how hard it is losing a animal. you should put a wanted to buy add in the local rag for a python in your area. see if you get any bites? good luck.


----------



## thals (Nov 28, 2011)

What a horrible thing to come home to, thank goodness you're alright. Really do hope the thieving scum are caught or at the very least taught a good lesson!


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats terrible, but as some have already mentioned, lucky for you that you were not hurt. I do hope you have some luck getting your 'mate' back, i would be so lost if ANY of my pets were stolen! I also hope these scum bags dont come back to finish what they started.......its a shame to think you will now have to live with this in the back of your mind each & everytime you want to leave your own home! A VERY low act for the two involved, i hope they are caught, & punished!


----------



## Tassie97 (Nov 28, 2011)

dont you just wish RSP where venomous!
hope the spencers bit them


----------



## hrafna (Nov 28, 2011)

i inturupted a thief at my house one night, he panicked and pulled a knife on me. I came away bloody and i would hate
to think what would have been the result if i didn't have 11yrs of medieval weapons training, so you are lucky that wasn't a similar situation for you. Having said that i hope you get your animals back ok and these guys are punished. Thieves are scum, anything worthwhile in this world should be earned not taken.


----------



## Pamahu (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll keep my eyes and ears open for any reptiles that these thiefs are trying to sell. I'm a local also at South windsor ive had my neighbour stop a break and enter into my house only a few days ago. I would hate to come home with my 2yr to find scumb bags in my house trying to steal my babies. 
I really do hope the police can catch these scumb bags or even better the local reptile community catching them ourselves and ringing their necks.


----------



## 43nickw (Nov 28, 2011)

That really sucks, i have had some strange people come to buy snakes, i bought a cheap spy camera motion activated, it has a card to stick in computer to view. bit late now but when you have 1000s dollars of snakes its worth spending the cash,or if u live on the gold coast get a big gun instead. hope they get caught,,


----------



## RichardBing (Nov 28, 2011)

Another reason for herpers to keep a low profile


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Nov 28, 2011)

Colin said:


> Id assume the fingerprints of these low scum would be on the container they had the spencers monitor in? and probably also on the glass doors of the enclosure etc? And the police obviously have suspects? and know who these people are? Probably a good chance these scum have records for previous B&E etc so their prints would be on record and matching the prints at your place to these scum's prints should be relatively easy.
> 
> so sorry to hear this RSPcrazy and hope you get the safe return of your animals.
> 
> I dont know if this is actually legal so Id check it out before thinking about it.. You know all those reward for return of lost dog or whatever posters you see around the neighbourhood.. wonder if its legal to offer a reward for the names and addresses of these scumbags and post them around the local area. Im sure these theives dirt bag mates would give them up in a second for some reward money to buy drugs.. so if this is allowed Id put a reward out for these theives (dont use the word bounty though) and see what turns up.. then you may get the chance to get your animals back and also teach these scum a lesson in respect



I wish that you & I had have been there Colin,Maybe I should refrase & say I. 
I reckon that we would have given the scum bags something to deal with & them asked them for the property back.
Cheers

There is no place for thugs or thieves.


----------



## Kyro (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm up in the blue mountains & will definately be keeping an eye open for you, hope you get them back mate.


----------



## danandgaye (Nov 28, 2011)

mate that sucks !!! im a d.j on the local radio station in windsor if you like pm me i'll give you the phone number and i'll put you on air to let people know..im on tomorrow morning 5.30-8.30 and again thursday morning


----------



## timmy82 (Nov 28, 2011)

i know wat ur going thru RSP. lets hope the police have more luck at your place then wat they did at mine. hopefully u get your snake back 
keep your chin up mate 
tim


----------



## Renenet (Nov 28, 2011)

Thieving rats! I detest, loathe and hate people who take what isn't theirs. I hope for the safe return of your RSP.


----------



## Wookie (Nov 28, 2011)

Hopefully they all turn up!


----------



## Gangrenous (Nov 28, 2011)

The world is a messed up place. I hope you find your animals soon.


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 29, 2011)

I still think we should go back to when thevies get their hands cut off, then they only get 2 stabs at it. Hope you get your snake back in good nick mate


----------



## hazza88 (Nov 29, 2011)

zing doodles thats all i have to say


----------



## RyanVP (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolute scum!!! I hope that you get your baby back, please let us know how you go?


----------



## angelofdestiny (Nov 29, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Nov 29, 2011)

so sorry to hear that. we got robbed not so long ago, didn't take the snakes but they know they are hear now so we have been freaking out every time we leave the house. hope you get some news soon


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 29, 2011)

These people are becoming more and more brazen. I hope you get them back.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 29, 2011)

angelofdestiny said:


> Any news?



The police are in my house dusting for fingerprints now, by the looks of it, they have some clear prints, but they now have to determine if there the robbers or my family's.

I haven't herd anything about the security cameras yet, but I'll be nagging them about it.

So far I know there appart of a "Lad" group in south Windsor, they hang out at the south Windsor shops almost every day, there only young and I have it narrowed down to 3-4 houses they either live in or have dropped my snake at.
I'm just waiting to see if the police can get them first, and they better hope the police do get them first.

That's not a threat, that's a promise


----------



## edstar (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Nov 29, 2011)

Good luck in getting them back. Hope they catch them soon.


----------



## adfel (Nov 29, 2011)

That is really sad that people do that sort of thing.... I was talking to an elderly lady a few days ago who was outside doing some work in her garden and she walked from her front gardento the back and some one walked straight into her house and stole her handbag and all her jewelry and took off as she came in the back door.... disgusting the youth of today!!!


----------



## angelofdestiny (Nov 29, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> they better hope the police do get them first.
> 
> That's not a threat, that's a promise



They're more likely to get a lesson in respect from you than from the slap on the wrist they'll get from the judicial system in this country unfortunately.



adfel said:


> disgusting the youth of today!!!



While I tend to agree with you, the problem isn't just the youth, it's the parents/parenting or lack thereof. I saw a great quote a few years back that said 'stop complaining about MY generation, because YOUR generation raised us'. 

Anyway, that's a topic for another forum LOL. 

Thinking of you RSP - please keep us updated.


----------



## Hagos (Nov 29, 2011)

You live in South Windsor?
I'm a young bloke (20) from Bligh Park
That's just South Windsor for you though mate...It's getting pretty bad around here

I've started asking around....It's a small area around here where everyone knows everyone....so chances are is that we will find someone with a bit of info....

The feelers are out but


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 29, 2011)

I am so disgusted by all these threads, I live in a high break in area so I have installed a security system.

Best of luck getting your snake back.

Be careful going after these guys yourself, although they are just "lads" they can still be quite dangerous and people like them often have little to loose


----------



## marcmarc (Nov 29, 2011)

adfel said:


> That is really sad that people do that sort of thing.... I was talking to an elderly lady a few days ago who was outside doing some work in her garden and she walked from her front gardento the back and some one walked straight into her house and stole her handbag and all her jewelry and took off as she came in the back door.... disgusting the youth of today!!!



As with most things, it is the disgusting minority that ruin it for the good majority of people. I think most young-uns aren't all criminals, just a small number. 

It's just a terrible thing that people's homes arent sanctuaries anymore.


----------



## Rhaenys (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I would be breathing fire if some dirty low-life stole my boy and sold him like that. :evil:
I sincerely hope you get your answers soon.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone asking around for me. The reptile community needs to take care of each other, like one big family.

If anyone finds my Roughie, or any info on who has him, I will be more then willing to $PAY$ you for your troubles. 

This snake is extremely special to me, he has a lot of sentimental value, he is family and I care about this snake more then I care about most people (not joking).
I will have no problem identifying him.

I'm not sure if these thieves know the snake is a Roughie, so even if you hear of a snake being sold or kept in the Windsor area, that sounds a bit suss, please get a photo or try to identify it.



Goldmember said:


> I am so disgusted by all these threads, I live in a high break in area so I have installed a security system.
> 
> Best of luck getting your snake back.
> 
> Be careful going after these guys yourself, although they are just "lads" they can still be quite dangerous and people like them often have little to loose



There is no chance I'm going after these guys by myself, they have agitated a lot of people by stealing this snake. 
every one of my neighbors are on a killing spree at the moment, they want to teach them a lesson they'll never forget, plus there's all my family and friends, and all the shopkeepers (where these "Lads" hang out) are trying to help catch them to, because these "Lads" trash there shops. A couple are even willing to buy the snake off them and keep it there untill I pick it up.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey RSPcrazy, im very sorry for your loss. If there is anything anything at all i can help you with please let me know. I will be more than happy to drive up your way and lend you a hand. It is true that the reptile community should stick together and help each other out. And im sure that if any person on this forum or any good person in general found your snake there is no way they will accept money for something that is yours, they will be glad that they returned him to you and made you and your family happy again. Keep your head up mate, everyone here is behind you im sure and do let me know if i can help you in anyway


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 29, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Hey RSPcrazy, im very sorry for your loss. If there is anything anything at all i can help you with please let me know. I will be more than happy to drive up your way and lend you a hand. It is true that the reptile community should stick together and help each other out. And im sure that if any person on this forum or any good person in general found your snake there is no way they will accept money for something that is yours, they will be glad that they returned him to you and made you and your family happy again. Keep your head up mate, everyone here is behind you im sure and do let me know if i can help you in anyway



That is very kind of you, but I don't know what you would be able to achieve by driving up here, when we don't know what more we can do ourselves. What we are doing (and asking other people to do as well) is, putting up wanted flyers, talking to shop owners and locals, checking the online classifieds for roughies and scorpions (baby rainforest scorpions), talking to every reptile keeper we know (and friends know) about new snakes and scorpions popping up, driving around the neighborhood everyday looking for suspicious people that fit there description, asking around on Facebook for anyone selling snakes and scorpions, etc, etc.

The police were very helpful in trying to retrieve this snake, they realized how important he is to me and they apparently got extremely aggressive towards the suspects and there parents, but the parents didn't seem to be apart of it, as they were apparently going off there nut at the kids, trying to get them to bring out the snake, but the kids had the typical attitude of "go **** your selves coppers", which leads us to believe, this was purely done by a group of rebellious kids that all live close to each other.

The police did see someone running out of a TAB in South Windsor, with a container in there hands and there just waiting for the security footage from there. The police got a handful of good fingerprints from my house today, so hopefully they are the crooks prints and we can get them.

I just found this photo of "Roudy". It's getting very depressing looking at a empty enclosure and old photos of him :cry:


----------



## viciousred (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats incredibly messed up.
Another reason i keep a mean dog inside my house, anyone comes near a window or door and he goes off his nut, scary bark and an even worse bite, has saved us from getting broken into at least twice.
I'm not far away from you at all and where i work we get alot of reptile people come in, of all kinds so i'll ask around and let everyone I know, know
Good luck mate!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for helping, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Renenet (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh, he's a beautiful snake, RSP - I love his eyes. I'm thinking about you and hoping for a good result.


----------



## Trench (Nov 29, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> The reptile community needs to take care of each other, like one big family.



I agree 
I hope you get your snake back mate, it is good to hear that the police are doing something about it though  
all the best
Trench


----------



## Sel (Nov 29, 2011)

Colin said:


> Id assume the fingerprints of these low scum would be on the container they had the spencers monitor in? and probably also on the glass doors of the enclosure etc? And the police obviously have suspects? and know who these people are? Probably a good chance these scum have records for previous B&E etc so their prints would be on record and matching the prints at your place to these scum's prints should be relatively easy.
> 
> so sorry to hear this RSPcrazy and hope you get the safe return of your animals.
> 
> I dont know if this is actually legal so Id check it out before thinking about it.. You know all those reward for return of lost dog or whatever posters you see around the neighbourhood.. wonder if its legal to offer a reward for the names and addresses of these scumbags and post them around the local area. Im sure these theives dirt bag mates would give them up in a second for some reward money to buy drugs.. so if this is allowed Id put a reward out for these theives (dont use the word bounty though) and see what turns up.. then you may get the chance to get your animals back and also teach these scum a lesson in respect



Good point here.
Get the police to fingerprint

Sorry just read your last comments and this has been done.

Good luck!


----------



## Jazzz (Nov 29, 2011)

i feel so bad for you =[ i dont know what id do if my roughie was stolen...

hope they get whats coming to them!


----------



## Bomber (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that mate, I could only imagine what i'd feel if one of my reptiles were taking from me

I can see why he is such a special boy to you. I lost mine a month ago, I had a Blotched Bluetonuge named Sheamus, he sadly had to be put to sleep  he was my special boy too, I know looking at pics and an empty enclosure can be depressing. But Roughie is still out there and it won't be long before the two of you are reunited. I'll be thinking of him


----------



## Yerri_03 (Nov 29, 2011)

*curse them to hell*

OMG I FEEL SICKened belonging to the same species. I will b lookin out in QLD for u. Im so very sorry. o


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Nov 29, 2011)

As long as you know the offer stands mate  Really hoping these mofos get caught!!!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> As long as you know the offer stands mate  Really hoping these mofos get caught!!!



If it comes down to it, I'll take you up on that offer, but for now, there's not a hole lot more that can be done, untill the security footage and fingerprints get processed.

Watching for people selling suspicious snakes and baby scorpions, is the main thing everyone can do to help now, also listing wanted ads for roughies and baby scorpions. These crooks may not even know what a Roughie is, and might refer to him as just a carpet python.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear what happened, I hope you get Roudy back soon. I check listings daily so will keep a look out for you.
cheers Deb


----------



## MathewB (Nov 30, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> These crooks may not even know what a Roughie is, and might refer to him as just a carpet python.



Don't give them to much credit


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Don't give them to much credit



You're right, everyone should probably lookout for an ad that says, "big worm for sale".


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 30, 2011)

Whatever they try to sell it as, i hope he gets returned to his rightful owner........he is YOUR big worm, & he deserves nothing more then to be returned to you! God, i hope there is a happy ending to this story, i can only imagine how you feel not knowing where he is! Goodluck, again!


----------



## Ambush (Nov 30, 2011)

Hope you get them back. I have cameras and a Rottie and one cock-a-too for security. Rocky the Cocky lets you know if there is anyone around at all. Dude over the back didn't like him until he saved his garage from being broken into.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ambush said:


> Hope you get them back. I have cameras and a Rottie and one cock-a-too for security. Rocky the Cocky lets you know if there is anyone around at all. Dude over the back didn't like him until he saved his garage from being broken into.



Birds are great like that arent they! No one can make it through my front gates without my Indian Ring neck letting me know someone is there! My brother actually just said he is getting a bird now, cause he has tried to sneak in past Rylee & it just cant be done, he now wants a 'guard bird' too! :lol: My little shi tzu cross is my other 'alarm'.......he just generally hates everyone, the staffy......well he lets anyone in, but cries & carries on when they want to leave, so he also in his own sooky way is my 'helper'.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't realize how much you'll miss something untill it's gone, I feel like a extremely close family member has just died in front of me. It's hard for me to look at a photo of Roudy now, because then I realize he's really gone. It's not a good feeling. I will do anything to get him back.


----------



## Bel03 (Nov 30, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> You don't realize how much you'll miss something untill it's gone, I feel like a extremely close family member has just died in front of me. It's hard for me to look at a photo of Roudy now, because then I realize he's really gone. It's not a good feeling. I will do anything to get him back.



:cry: & i really hope you do get him back mate. That is so sad, i know how you feel, i am at my happiest when im around my babies. If i could help get him back for you, i'd be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Nighthawk (Nov 30, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Birds are great like that arent they! No one can make it through my front gates without my Indian Ring neck letting me know someone is there! My brother actually just said he is getting a bird now, cause he has tried to sneak in past Rylee & it just cant be done, he now wants a 'guard bird' too! :lol: My little shi tzu cross is my other 'alarm'.......he just generally hates everyone, the staffy......well he lets anyone in, but cries & carries on when they want to leave, so he also in his own sooky way is my 'helper'.



We had a small black bantam 'Midget' who used to be our guard-chook. She wasn't noisy, but she'd get broody over the back door and fluff up and 'growl' at any random visitors. 

I hope the cops get somewhere for you RSPcrazy, I feel for you right now.


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 30, 2011)

what type of scorpions are they

if the where around 20 keep an eye out on facebook the bastards would be trying 2 sell it to a mate or some gronk they know


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

jesus said:


> what type of scorpions are they
> 
> if the where around 20 keep an eye out on facebook the bastards would be trying 2 sell it to a mate or some gronk they know



Baby rainforest scorpions, there were 13 of them.


----------



## angelofdestiny (Nov 30, 2011)

jesus said:


> if the where around 20 keep an eye out on facebook the bastards would be trying 2 sell it to a mate or some gronk they know



Actually, this is a valid point. Do you have a 'Windsor Buy, Swap, Sell' page or similar? There are a few in my area, it's kind of like ebay without the fees. It might be worth keeping an eye on it.


----------



## MissFuller (Nov 30, 2011)

ill get my gf to see if there is. if there is we will stalk the page for ya infact she knows afew ppl that go to tafe there we will make some calls for you n let you know


----------



## RSPcrazy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone.

Just so everyones aware, if it involves trying to get my pride and joy RSP back, then I don't mind what information or photos you use. So you don't have to PM me asking for permission, just go ahead and do it.

And thank you again to everyone helping, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Jazzz (Dec 2, 2011)

any news? =/


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 2, 2011)

damn thats really sad and such a low act 
hope you get it back !

ill spare you about 10 scorpions next time mine have bubs


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 3, 2011)

Jazzz said:


> any news? =/



Not yet, still waiting on the TAB footage and the fingerprints from my house to come back. I'll be getting on to them about it tomorrow. 
I have my engagement party today, so I'm to busy to be chasing them up.



richoman_3 said:


> damn thats really sad and such a low act
> hope you get it back !
> 
> ill spare you about 10 scorpions next time mine have bubs



That's very kind of you.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 3, 2011)

Still sad times for you, but enjoy your day today! Congrats to you & your wife to be, & i hope that with the start of engaged life you also see your mate bought back home!


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 3, 2011)

RSPcrazy
Please keep us updated. 
It is a shame that these kind of things come with the hobby.


----------



## Scribble_pants (Dec 4, 2011)

living in Windsor and knowing people here, obviously, I have facebooked out a status baiting about it, will see if I can help you out.


----------



## elle0318 (Dec 4, 2011)

will keep an eye out for you, so sorry to hear, some people are just pathetic ! !


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 4, 2011)

I really hope for the op's sake that you have found his baby scribblepants! Fingers & toes crossed for you!


----------



## tsbjd (Dec 5, 2011)

Any news? Spoken to a couple of cabbies to keep word out - also seen heaps of the phone numbers gone off the reward posters


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 5, 2011)

Nothing new yet, I'm waiting on a couple of people and police to get back to me with what they have found.

I will post updates here every time I find something new.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 5, 2011)

hope you get it back soon mate it must suck


----------



## ajandj (Dec 8, 2011)

here's hopng those little sons of beaches get bitten, again and again.... The deserve nothing less.

I really do wish you the best and i hope you have great news soon. Keep us updated


----------



## angelofdestiny (Dec 8, 2011)

I keep checking back for updates - I hope you have your boy home in time for Christmas. 

Oh and I also hope you had a lovely engagement party  Congratulations.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 9, 2011)

Very upsetting to read about this sort of stuff. They must have known who you were and what you were keeping to do that.
Hope you get your python back before Christmas, but I will warn that this usually doesn't happen and there isn't always a happy ending. I had a corn snake stolen by someone around 10 years ago, a flourescent orange/red albino Okeetee line (that I should not have been keeping, but anyway, another matter altogether). Broke my heart, but I realised that it was illegal and whoever got it and happened to be caught with it would end up in strife, so maybe Karma will get the better of them, whoever they are.


----------



## Pamahu (Dec 15, 2011)

Any news?


----------



## mike83 (Dec 15, 2011)

just read the post sorry to hear about that mate I hope you catch them scum bags a few years ago it happened to me as well I had 1 of my bearded dragons stolen from my house cops had no luck finding who did it.

Hope some one can help you find them and they get what they deserve and really hope you get your snake back mate its horrible loosing something you love so much.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Dec 15, 2011)

That would be one of my worst nightmares - losing my pride and joy to some thieving scum. I've heard horror stories before, and many of them. The smartest thing to do is to install a good security system with a mechanism by which you can sound the alarm by pressing a button or a certain trigger in the house. My grandmother has one, and it gives her much peace of mind.

I find that if people come to my house I am very protective of the stuff inside, and I often get suspicious of people, especially if they don't know me well, so I always hesitate to let them see. I normally refuse strangers, unless they're offering to provide assistance (as in helping me get my snakes to start feeding again). I'm very generous with offering help myself, so if there is anything I can do I will try, but I have no idea who the local people are where you live, I'm sure there are a few louts around who might have some idea to sell what they stole from you, but there is always the chance they knew what they were looking for and the person who stole them had everything in mind before they committed this atrocious act.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 15, 2011)

benjamind2010 said:


> That would be one of my worst nightmares - losing my pride and joy to some thieving scum. I've heard horror stories before, and many of them. The smartest thing to do is to install a good security system with a mechanism by which you can sound the alarm by pressing a button or a certain trigger in the house. My grandmother has one, and it gives her much peace of mind.
> 
> I find that if people come to my house I am very protective of the stuff inside, and I often get suspicious of people, especially if they don't know me well, so I always hesitate to let them see. I normally refuse strangers, unless they're offering to provide assistance (as in helping me get my snakes to start feeding again). I'm very generous with offering help myself, so if there is anything I can do I will try, but I have no idea who the local people are where you live, I'm sure there are a few louts around who might have some idea to sell what they stole from you, but there is always the chance they knew what they were looking for and the person who stole them had everything in mind before they committed this atrocious act.



I would be very careful about letting people you dont know come over and help with your Womas, they are top shelf animals and you would be seen as an easy target


----------



## DanNG (Dec 17, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about this, I have a dog, security system, cams and keep a baseball bat by the bed, can never be too careful.. Caught someone stealing my wrx back in 02 was not a fun experience


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 17, 2011)

DanNG said:


> Very sorry to hear about this, I have a dog, security system, cams and keep a baseball bat by the bed, can never be too careful.. Caught someone stealing my wrx back in 02 was not a fun experience


be careful with the bat i had a mate who lived in a pretty bad part of town he woke up to someone climbing through his window and cracked him with the bat next thing you know my mates sitting in juvy with aggravated assault with a deadly weapon charges and the other guy in hospital


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 17, 2011)

So far I know they were in the florest at the south Windsor shops the other day, trying to sell the jewelry they stole.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like you could be getting closer, I really hope so. Good luck with it.


----------



## RPene (Dec 17, 2011)

Good Luck Mate!, they are lucky it wasnt my house they were in!, or they would be the ones waiting to be fed in a cage!, Hope you find your roughie!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 17, 2011)

All these people saying "lucky it wasnt my house, I would kill them" are kidding themselves, just about anyone can be robbed, and there is always someone scarier than you, particularly Ice head jail birds who have just got out after lifting weights in Longbay for the last 5-10 years


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 18, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> So far I know they were in the florest at the south Windsor shops the other day, trying to sell the jewelry they stole.



Trying to hock your jewelery off at a florist?? :? They obviously are not too smart, ive never seen anything other then flowers & flower arrangements sold at a florist......or maybe i just need to look harder! Either way, i really hope you get some good news soon.......anything more come from the 'poster' who seen the snake for sale sign?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 18, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> Trying to hock your jewelery off at a florist?? :? They obviously are not too smart, ive never seen anything other then flowers & flower arrangements sold at a florist......or maybe i just need to look harder! Either way, i really hope you get some good news soon.......anything more come from the 'poster' who seen the snake for sale sign?



It was a "snake found" ad, I called the guy, but it was a big bredli and he took it to wires.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 18, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> It was a "snake found" ad, I called the guy, but it was a big bredli and he took it to wires.



Might be worth checking with WIRES, wouldn't be the first time a snake was called "big" and an RSP was called a bredli.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 18, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> All these people saying "lucky it wasnt my house, I would kill them" are kidding themselves, just about anyone can be robbed, and there is always someone scarier than you, particularly Ice head jail birds who have just got out after lifting weights in Longbay for the last 5-10 years



Very true. About a month ago, i was home alone and brought my dogs inside with me. Sitting there watching tv, i hear my back gate creak. I look over and see a guy at my back door all dressed in black, now i am a pretty small bloke ( noone has ever believed that i am older than 16 lol ) So i jump up and in my hand is the knife i was sitting there cutting an apple with, he legged it and me in hot pursuit ( i was scared ****less but multiplied by 10 was his scare level with an arab with a knife running after him ( LOL) he got to the back fence and with one leap over he went( I was literally less than half his size and there was noway i can get over that fence). Cops had closed off my area in about 6 minutes exactly. He never got caught even with 2 police dogs running around my block ( He obviously had a car waiting on the road and was out of there in a flash) because the dog lost his trail on my back fence. Later i realised that what i did was pretty stupid because this guy could have broken me in half with one blow as he was huge, but due to fear mixed with surprise that was my reaction. And i guess if anyone violated my house and family i would probably due it again which is what you are warned NEVER to do( go after the robber with a weapon). The cops were pretty surprised when i opened the door standing there with the knife still clutched tightly in my hand( They wouldnt come in until i put it down lool )


----------



## carbs (Dec 18, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> All these people saying "lucky it wasnt my house, I would kill them" are kidding themselves, just about anyone can be robbed, and there is always someone scarier than you, particularly Ice head jail birds who have just got out after lifting weights in Longbay for the last 5-10 years



but whos to say that the people saying that arnt ice head jail birds who love snakes lol takes all types mate


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 22, 2011)

I got a tipoff the other day, from a guy who knows the kids that robbed me.
He said it's wrong to steal someones pet and thats why he was helping me out.

He told me both the kids names and showed me where the main one lives, he also told me, this kid had sold my python to someone at the other end of Windsor (near the fish hatchery, for people that know the area) for $150 and it's being kept in a glass tank. He showed me the house the snake is apparently at now. He also said there Bikie associated.

Today I told the police and they did a door nock at the place we believe Roudy is being kept. A woman answered the door claiming to know nothing about it and let the police in to check for any reptiles, they found nothing, but they only checked the main house, there are lots of little buildings on the property. The police left a flyer I had made, with photos and my number to call if they hear anything or (if they have it) to deal with me without police.


----------



## Smithers (Dec 22, 2011)

So glad things are getting closer for you. Best wishes.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> All these people saying "lucky it wasnt my house, I would kill them" are kidding themselves, just about anyone can be robbed, and there is always someone scarier than you, particularly Ice head jail birds who have just got out after lifting weights in Longbay for the last 5-10 years



True story. We got burgled in Cairns and I found the burgler hiding in the bathroom. OOPS!
He came out holding my 6" filleting knife I had sharpened earlier to a razor blade standard.
I wasn't arguing with him at that point and the only thing in reach to hit him with was a pillow!

He was substance affected and I managed to dive through a door and get away. Cops found him 1/2 hour later. Released from jail that morning after 8 years for violent assults. He'd been pumping iron all that time and was not a pretty sight!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 22, 2011)

Getting closer RSPcrazy...Goodluck mate fingers xd for you. Did you tell the cops about the main suspect's house? Any ideas if they dig into it?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 22, 2011)

I told the police everything, they already know the kid that robbed me, but they said the only way they can get him for it, is if the guy that tipped me off, gives a statement (no chance, I tried) or if they get something from fingerprints (going to take a couple of months) or security footage (should have that in a week).


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 22, 2011)

Couple of months for fingerprints? Damn are they serious? I never knew it to be that long...I am about to start my Policing course soon


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 22, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Couple of months for fingerprints? Damn are they serious? I never knew it to be that long...I am about to start my Policing course soon



I was originally told 4-6 weeks if there backed up, but today I was told a couple of months. Crazy isn't it. They said they had to check the prints through the whole system, to see if there related to any other crimes, I don't see why they can't just check them with this suspects prints first, that way they can get him before he robs someone else (which my informant has told me, he already has since robbing me).


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 22, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Couple of months for fingerprints? Damn are they serious? I never knew it to be that long...I am about to start my Policing course soon



should call C.S.I. they can do all the forensics and catch the bad guys in under an hour


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 22, 2011)

Straight out i love our police force, and im putting everything on the line to become one. But there are things that are just stupid...This being one of them. If you got a suspect, surely you can run his prints with the ones you have instead of running them through millions of prints and waiting months... :S


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 22, 2011)

maddog-1979 said:


> should call C.S.I. they can do all the forensics and catch the bad guys in under an hour



NCIS too..... but don't call NCIS L.A...... they shoot all the bad guys before they can question them.

Hope you get you boy back soon Crazy.


----------



## Hoyle00cdn (Dec 22, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> NCIS too..... but don't call NCIS L.A...... they shoot all the bad guys before they can question them.



Gibbs: Grab your gear, there's a missing snake in South Windsor Australia
Dinozzo: Eheee I hate snakes!
Zeva: Does this mean we're going to the land over under?
McGee: ....down under.


----------



## Antanous (Dec 22, 2011)

hope you get him back soon and healthy


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hoyle00cdn said:


> Gibbs: Grab your gear, there's a missing snake in South Windsor Australia
> Dinozzo: Eheee I hate snakes!
> Zeva: Does this mean we're going to the land over under?
> McGee: ....down under.



Lol someone watches to much tv, you do that to well.


----------



## Kitarsha (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry if this sounds silly but put a post on FB and get everyone to share it with a pic of your Roughie - even just something simple eg "Stolen - Roughie's details and pic - loved pet etc - info wanted/please return/etc". It can be hard for the thieves etc to show off the lad with his scales plastered across FB!


----------



## Hoyle00cdn (Dec 23, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> Lol someone watches to much tv, you do that to well.



I've seen every show.

I want them to bring back the Rules


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 23, 2011)

That is such crap about the finger prints, my 93yo neighbour was home invaded and beaten up by two "lads", they got finger prints and had the scumbags caught within 48 hours.
I was talking to the guy who took the prints and he said they have the equipment to take the prints and load them into the database on site in minutes (once they have collected the prints that is).
Also the footage hardly takes weeks to go over.
Unfortunately you case is on the back burner as the police have to deal with monsters that home invade old ladies, we can thank our crumbling society for that.

Good luck, I really hope you find your snake


----------



## Sutto82 (Dec 23, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> That is such crap about the finger prints, my 93yo neighbour was home invaded and beaten up by two "lads", they got finger prints and had the scumbags caught within 48 hours.
> I was talking to the guy who took the prints and he said they have the equipment to take the prints and load them into the database on site in minutes



Thats only good if the people they are looking for are on the database already. If they haven't been finger printed before then they won't have them.


----------



## Rattler (Dec 23, 2011)

Sutto82 said:


> Thats only good if the people they are looking for are on the database already. If they haven't been finger printed before then they won't have them.


until they, feeling confident they got away with that job, move on to the next one, get caught, fingerprinted
and "hey presto"... look what is waiting for them under their prints. 
they cant keep getting away with it -will eventually catch up. but by then, your stuff is long gone.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 23, 2011)

Ride your Police continually for up front answers otherwise it is likely they will no longer give a toss.
I have seen first hand on many occassions how useless many of them can be.
Many of my friends are or were police (god help our people).


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 23, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> That is such crap about the finger prints, my 93yo neighbour was home invaded and beaten up by two "lads", they got finger prints and had the scumbags caught within 48 hours.
> I was talking to the guy who took the prints and he said they have the equipment to take the prints and load them into the database on site in minutes (once they have collected the prints that is).
> Also the footage hardly takes weeks to go over.
> Unfortunately you case is on the back burner as the police have to deal with monsters that home invade old ladies, we can thank our crumbling society for that.
> ...



Police don't rank a robbery as very high on there priority list, that's why it's going to take months for the prints to come back, and the security footage is taking so long because the TAB hasn't given the footage to them yet.

A home invasion is a serious offense, especially if someone is attacked during a home invasion, that's why they got the prints done so quick. If your neighbour was just robbed, then there would be little chance the police would spend much time on the case. I have lost count of the number of times I have been robbed, and not once have they ever caught the people that robbed me.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 23, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> Police don't rank a robbery as very high on there priority list, that's why it's going to take months for the prints to come back, and the security footage is taking so long because the TAB hasn't given the footage to them yet.
> 
> A home invasion is a serious offense, especially if someone is attacked during a home invasion, that's why they got the prints done so quick. If your neighbour was just robbed, then there would be little chance the police would spend much time on the case. I have lost count of the number of times I have been robbed, and not once have they ever caught the people that robbed me.



Yeap spot on, I was just pointing out that if they need to they can get the results quite quickly.

I really feel for you, losing my reptiles would be like losing a part of my soul


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Dec 23, 2011)

Ring up the Tab yourself , I'll bet the Police are full of it. A similar video senario happened to another member her ( stolen car ), and he was told a similar story by the Police except we rang the sevice station with the alledged video footage and no surprise, the police were being useless.


----------



## viridis (Dec 23, 2011)

From the police's point of view, a $500 dollar snake theft is very low on their importance list. I hope you find it mate as regardless of the dollar value, I don't like the idea of some scumbag in my house.

I have been burnt by two people and one cost me $5500 and the next time it cost me $7000. One was reptile related from a scumbag POS in Cairns and the other was from a supposed mate that was building me a boat. I had paid him over 40K of my hard earned before he went broke. Needless to say I only got 33K back and that took over 6 months.


In your case I would be wild about some rat with no respect entering your house and sorting through your gear. My snakes are not pets as such so I don't get attached to them however I feel sorry for your loss. You can only imagine how Pilbara Pythons feels when he had about 40 snakes stolen that were owned by him!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys, in my spare time i love to read up and watch videos about the NSW Police Force. I though i would put up a link to this video as it relates to the delays in police obtaining DNA results and other forensic evidence back from lab.
NSW Police DNA Lab Faces Backlog - YouTube


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 6, 2012)

Any progress?


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 6, 2012)

I can guarantee if it was a coppers house that was broken into they would have them with in the hour. If i were you i would look at the video surveillance get a positive ID and sort out the scum bags myself. Its not like the boys in blue will get off there bums to pay you a visit. If i can help out in any way let me know.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, there's not much progress. 

The police are still waiting on finger prints and security footage. I've put out more flyers and I'm doing letterbox drops. 

Honestly, I'm a little stuck. 

I have details of the people that robbed me (names and addresses) and where my snake has apparently been sold to (just the address), but if anything happens to them, then the police are knocking on my door.


----------



## MathewB (Jan 6, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Unfortunately, there's not much progress.
> 
> The police are still waiting on finger prints and security footage. I've put out more flyers and I'm doing letterbox drops.
> 
> ...



Best of luck mate, hope something good happens for you


----------



## whatmeworry (Jan 7, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> I have details of the people that robbed me (names and addresses) and where my snake has apparently been sold to (just the address), but if anything happens to them, then the police are knocking on my door.



RSPCrazy....If you know where your snake is, go get it back? I hope i interpreted that right....


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 7, 2012)

whatmeworry said:


> RSPCrazy....If you know where your snake is, go get it back? I hope i interpreted that right....



I know where my snake "apparently" is. The police checked that house, but didn't check the other buildings on that property, so they didn't find anything.


----------



## Khagan (Jan 7, 2012)

That is crap =\. I'd suggest to be a bit more... Persuasive.. With the scum who actually did the stealing to get the the bottom of where it really is. But, i bet the irony would be that you would actually be charged with something even if there was no proof, mean while they get away with everything.


----------



## 76drew76 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think you need to get together with the whole community to stamp this problem out. It seems the coppers are to busy deciding where to get their next donut. There is nothing wrong with getting a group of people together and forming a little vigilante group. If you are hounded by the police just let them know that you are only a group of people hanging around, it seems to be working for these minors. The storeholders that you talk about would have to be paying alot more in insurance and also surveilance so if it were me I would't care if they were little boys and girls. Old enough to Rob and intimidate people , Old enough to bleed like the scum they are.

This is the problem with a minority of youth these days. The question must be asked.........

WHERE THE HELL ARE THESE KIDS PARENTS AND WHAT THE HELL DO THEY THINK THESE KIDS ARE UP TO????

I don't mean to sound aggressive but I have had enough of kids ( and that's what they are ) that don't seem to care ( or their parents ) about rules in society. I say this from experience as I had to go this way to resolve the problems I was faced with. I only live in a small town with one copper and he was to fat and lazy to do his job so the community banded together to resolve the issue and we resolved it. Haven't had a problem since. 

I really do hope you get your pride and joy back. It's a shame when you lose a pet to death but even worse if you lose one to thieving bastards. 

Good luck.

Oh and if you say they may have sold it to a bikie, don't be intimidated because they aren't all pricks. Just knock on the door and explain your story. You might just be surprised with the outcome.


----------



## Colin (Jan 7, 2012)

76drew76 said:


> WHERE THE HELL ARE THESE KIDS PARENTS



1) probably not working.. lying on the lounge watching cartoons and smoking pot.. setting an example and being great role models for their scumbag kids who will probably follow in their footsteps and cost us taxpayers more money keeping these dirtbag theives in prison which they will no doubt end up one day..

2) doing their own break and enter jobs and theiving and/or dealing drugs

3) in prison


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 7, 2012)

4) making more babies for the baby bonus and tax/centrelink benefits.

5) Begging for money at the corner shop. " Ayyyye darl', you couldn't do us a favour".....


----------



## Shiresnakes (Jan 7, 2012)

@rspcrazy sorry to hear about your loss mate, must be tough....fingers crossed u get them back.

I know it's no replacement and nothing like your rsp but id be happy to give u one of my Childrens hatchlings as I would be devo to loose my snakes... No stress if not, just thought I would make the offer


----------



## Sutto82 (Jan 7, 2012)

76drew76 said:


> This is the problem with a minority of youth these days. The question must be asked.........
> 
> WHERE THE HELL ARE THESE KIDS PARENTS AND WHAT THE HELL DO THEY THINK THESE KIDS ARE UP TO????



We have kids that hang in our park at night drinking and just being thugs. The other night they ripped open our window (its one of those wind-up window latches), sliced the fly screen and threw a fire cracker into the room. I heard the window being opened and started walking towards the room and the cracker went off just before I got to the room.... the only damage is the fly screen and the scorch marks where the fire cracker landed on the window sill. The coppers came around even though I knew they couldn't do anything about it, but that was more for the report number so I could pass it on to the real estate office.

Also I agree with knocking on the door of the house that may have it, if you explain what happened they might give it back and then turn back to the thieves for there money back..... which I guess they have drank/snorted up the wall. Fingers crossed the bikies can break some fingers...

Good luck mate.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 7, 2012)

Shiresnakes said:


> @rspcrazy sorry to hear about your loss mate, must be tough....fingers crossed u get them back.
> 
> I know it's no replacement and nothing like your rsp but id be happy to give u one of my Childrens hatchlings as I would be devo to loose my snakes... No stress if not, just thought I would make the offer



Thanks, that's very kind of you, but that won't be necessary. I'm actually trying to sell all my children's.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 7, 2012)

willo said:


> I can guarantee if it was a coppers house that was broken into they would have them with in the hour. If i were you i would look at the video surveillance get a positive ID and sort out the scum bags myself. Its not like the boys in blue will get off there bums to pay you a visit. If i can help out in any way let me know.


thats what happened here we have reported break and enters several times cops never come
the police station is 200m down the road 
they got broken into there where cops everywhere! the thugs were hiding in our garden lol like 20 cop cars 
but when a $50,000 machine was stolen from the mechanics 2 doors down they didnt even care *shrug*

goodluck


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 7, 2012)

76drew76 Oh and if you say they may have sold it to a bikie said:


> Completely agree know quiet a few myself the younger "noms" tend to be the ones that give a bad name and do most of the dirty work if it's an older member of some importance to the club he will want the club to have a better name and will very well see that the snake isn't worth his troubles and give it back to but if it's a younger nom I wouldn't hold my breath


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 7, 2012)

By the way, if anyone lives in Windsor and wants to know the names and address of the robbers (for safety reasons, so you don't invite the wrong kind of people into your house), send me a pm and I'll send you the details.


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 7, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> Completely agree know quiet a few myself the younger "noms" tend to be the ones that give a bad name and do most of the dirty work if it's an older member of some importance to the club he will want the club to have a better name and will very well see that the snake isn't worth his troubles and give it back to but if it's a younger nom I wouldn't hold my breath



So your trying to say because he's a higher member in the club that he's just going to say sorry here ya go heres your snake back mate sorry for the inconvenience don't want the trouble.. But a probationary member (nom) you wouldn't have a chance of getting it back?


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 7, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> So your trying to say because he's a higher member in the club that he's just going to say sorry here ya go heres your snake back mate sorry for the inconvenience don't want the trouble.. But a probationary member (nom) you wouldn't have a chance of getting it back?



Are you trying to start an argument? If so why 
I'm not saying that a nom would never give it back but they tend to be younger and feel that they have more to prove and no I'm not saying at all that all the higher member would gladly give it back but most things tend to mellow with age even bikers believe it or not so yea they won't really want the trouble and just may give it back and one more thing I don't want to argue with you in this thread it's about rspcrazy trying t get his stolen snake back not me and you arguing about bikers personalities


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 7, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> Are you trying to start an argument? If so why
> I'm not saying that a nom would never give it back but they tend to be younger and feel that they have more to prove and no I'm not saying at all that all the higher member would gladly give it back but most things tend to mellow with age even bikers believe it or not so yea they won't really want the trouble and just may give it back and one more thing I don't want to argue with you in this thread it's about rspcrazy trying t get his stolen snake back not me and you arguing about bikers personalities



haha I'm not arguing with ya i just found it funny that you said "if it's an older member of some importance to the club he will want the club to have a better name and will very well see that the snake isn't worth his troubles and give it back" i highly doubt if you go knock on a members door saying i would like the snake back that you broke into my house and took that there going to turn around and say here you go mate sorry i didn't want any trouble. Not arguing i just found it funny


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 7, 2012)

Aussie-Pride said:


> haha I'm not arguing with ya i just found it funny that you said "if it's an older member of some importance to the club he will want the club to have a better name and will very well see that the snake isn't worth his troubles and give it back" i highly doubt if you go knock on a members door saying i would like the snake back that you broke into my house and took that there going to turn around and say here you go mate sorry i didn't want any trouble. Not arguing i just found it funny


Haven't read the entire thread but I think that the person who has the snake now bought it off the people who stole it and I'm not even sure that it has been established that he is a bikey and I didn't once tell him to knock on his door and ask for the snake he stole back I'm not stupid respect them and do things properly and he may have a chance


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 7, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> Haven't read the entire thread but I think that the person who has the snake now bought it off the people who stole it and I'm not even sure that it has been established that he is a bikey and I didn't once tell him to knock on his door and ask for the snake he stole back I'm not stupid respect them and do things properly and he may have a chance



All good mate i didn't mean it to come across that i was up for an argument nor was i trying to put you down and the knock on the door comment was just to put my point across, being the son of a member and a nom myself i just found it funny. I hope RSVPcrazy does get his much loved snake back and I'm sure I'm not the only one that's willing to give him a hand in getting his snake back from these little scummy thieves.


----------



## marcmarc (Jan 25, 2012)

Any new developments?


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 25, 2012)

Nothing yet, unfortunately, finger prints and security footage still haven't come back yet.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 26, 2012)

RSP Crazy...have you thought of talking to the NSW licencing authority...I mean I wonder if they might go and pay a visit....they would love to catch a person keeping reptiles off licence...I mean doesnt that mean a nice fine and some revenue for them ? I mean it is worth a try ringing them up....I mean all they could say is no....

The other alternative is to go and pay the person a visit who you think has your snake and tell them that you know your snake is there and that it is 'stolen' but that if they 'sell' it back to you you will 'forget' about everything...I know it is a pain to have to 'buy' your snake back but at least you would get it back...

I really feel for you.....and to think you got broken into for it to happen...this isnt about you showing your snakes to someone this is about being burgled....it stinks....I dont know how you are containing yourself to keep away from the little XXXXX house and arent dealing with it yourself........


----------



## sherocker (Jan 26, 2012)

What dirty dirty dogs.... I know the feeling mate!!it guts you!! Good luck on your searches mate


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 11, 2012)

Has there been any news?


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

Omg, take the tv, take the ps3 don't take my babies  
Well my bull terrior won't let any one step into the yard let alone the front door. And for good reasons. I hope You get ur baby back, I'll keep an ear out as I work in south Windsor and see a lot. We also get a lot of "ppl" coming into our shop and trying to sell us hot goods. If anyone try's to sell me scorpions or ur prize baby I'll lock them in the office till " further notice "


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 11, 2012)

Sammy555j said:


> Has there been any news?



Nothing yet, the police still haven't got fingerprints back, I did have a chance to get into the house that might have my Roughie, but that plan fell through at the last minute.


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 11, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Nothing yet, the police still haven't got fingerprints back, I did have a chance to get into the house that might have my Roughie, but that plan fell through at the last minute.


Mate if I was even slightly sure some lowlife had my herps and inverts I'd drive thru the door to get into the house if need be. I really hope you are re-united with your stuff soon.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 11, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Omg, take the tv, take the ps3 don't take my babies
> Well my bull terrior won't let any one step into the yard let alone the front door. And for good reasons. I hope You get ur baby back, I'll keep an ear out as I work in south Windsor and see a lot. We also get a lot of "ppl" coming into our shop and trying to sell us hot goods. If anyone try's to sell me scorpions or ur prize baby I'll lock them in the office till " further notice "



Sounds like a plan. 

Since you work in South Windsor and I know for a fact that one of the robbers try's to sell stollen goods at the shops regularly, I'll tell you the robbers names, Elijah Delaney (I also have his address) and Luke (don't have a last name for Luke).



r3ptilian said:


> Mate if I was even slightly sure some lowlife had my herps and inverts I'd drive thru the door to get into the house if need be. I really hope you are re-united with your stuff soon.



I would love to be able to do that and normally I would, exept what I'm hearing is these guys are pretty violent. I've had back surgery not long ago, so if I fall over then I could end up in hospital again.


----------



## Fantazmic (Feb 11, 2012)

i just read the whole thread

sounds to me like these kids are pretty brazen and it is only a matter of time and they will do something that the police wil have to act on.

unfortunately it is only then that your prints will come to light and your case be used in the evidence against them

By then your belongings and your beloved babiy could be anywhere.

it is really really unfair and it seems to me that unless someone is hurt your case goes to the bottom of the pile

I remember when we were burgled the police were very nice but very slow.....the first question they asked was.....has anyone been injured and when i said no......they didnt bother hurrying. In fact they suggested I visist second hand shops to ask for my stuff !!


i read in the thread someone keeps their dogs nside during the day....we have had terrible trouble getting a fencing contractor to do our fences....and unfortunately durig renovations they had to take our side fence down so anyone can walk into our house and right around the back very easily. So my two staffies guard from inside !!

Fortunately at the moment we are all coming and going....so there is someone around most days.....but gosh I wish I could find a good fencing contractor......that will actually turn up for me...and then quote !! So if anyone knows a good fencing contractor in melbourne who can do traditional picket fencing and ripple iron let me know !! I thought we were in a slowdown but apparently not !!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> Since you work in South Windsor and I know for a fact that one of the robbers try's to sell stollen goods at the shops regularly, I'll tell you the robbers names, Elijah Delaney (I also have his address) and Luke (don't have a last name for Luke).
> 
> ...



Oh man, that's real **** I know that name don't know him personally. My lil suburb got a 4 week shake down n a copper I know mention his name. And they are 100% sure they know it's him but have no proof!

Oh and apparently he's been released out of juvie not long ago either


----------



## Vincey (Feb 11, 2012)

Employ someone to run through the house and get confirmation of the snake (doesnt need to grab it unless its possible).
Just keep it on the down low 

I'm sure someone out there would be ninja enough to do it, I know it sounds silly but it's what I'd do considering you'll get done if you break & enter or what-not. Though I doubt he's keeping or housing it this far down the track. Thieves are resellers which is the worst part of all this.

Good luck


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 11, 2012)

fangs01 said:


> Oh man, that's real **** I know that name don't know him personally. My lil suburb got a 4 week shake down n a copper I know mention his name. And they are 100% sure they know it's him but have no proof!
> 
> Oh and apparently he's been released out of juvie not long ago either



That copper wasn't a blond or brunet female was she?


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 11, 2012)

Geez that sucks. weve had a a group of of C*nts try to steal our $8000 boat. Lucky we caught them in the act 2am but they unfortunatly got away (well I wasnt keen on me and dad facing up to 4 6 foot 6 blokes so lucky piss bolting at them yelling everything under the sun scared em enough to run. very fast i must say). we even got there rego but the plates didnt match the car  A little hint, if you call the police while they are there, say you think they have a weapon (knife etc) and they will be there in no longer than 2 mins. Lucky our boat was not stolen. Good luck getting her back too, I would much rather every electronic item in the house be stolen rather than a loved pet. cant replace a good personality


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 11, 2012)

some scum bags on this planet


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 11, 2012)

I THINK I FOUND HIS FACEBOOK!
Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook

(EDIT) Wait no I'm not sure if the link works...


----------



## Khagan (Feb 11, 2012)

Sammy555j said:


> I THINK I FOUND HIS FACEBOOK!
> Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook
> 
> (EDIT) Wait no I'm not sure if the link works...



It works, but that person is from America.. Great work detective.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

Blonde yes but not a she



Khagan said:


> It works, but that person is from America.. Great work detective.



Lol, 99!


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 11, 2012)

Khagan said:


> It works, but that person is from America.. Great work detective.



WELL SORRY!! Jesus, argument picker.


----------



## Khagan (Feb 11, 2012)

Sammy555j said:


> WELL SORRY!! Jesus, argument picker.



Haha, i'm not trying to start an argument. You should just be more careful before you go posting peoples facebook accounts, how do you think that bloke would have felt if no one noticed and was accused of something he never did just cause of his name? Maybe some of the more 'passionate' members could have even sent him some friendly messages.


----------



## Sammy555j (Feb 11, 2012)

Hehe, I wasn't actually angry, I was just joking, but true.


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 11, 2012)

Omg i was just on chat with Fay, Igotfrogs and they mentioned this thread was an old nov one. Have u heard anything 2months later???


----------



## 424cuber (Feb 12, 2012)

Message me some names ! I know a few people who maybe keen to earn a dollar


----------

